# setting up a taco bar.



## teresa (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I have read many ways of doing this.  However I am  still unsure of how to do the tortillas.  How can I keep warm tortillas for 100 people.  Could I heat them in foil stacks and then put them in an electric roaster ? The corn tortillas I have baked and then kept warm in a roaster, but I have never tried the flour .  Also would you use electric roasters for the beef and chicken or crockpots.   I think roasters seem easier , but would it be overkill?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

So, from what you posted, you will be serving _soft tacos_, not crunchy ones, correct?

Why not use something like this: http://www.target.com/p/imusa-tortilla-warmer/-/A-10827022?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|10827022&CPNG=Dining&kpid=10827022&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=10827022


----------



## teresa (Mar 3, 2008)

I am serving both hard and soft.  The tortilla keepers do not look like they would hold very many.  Do you have any idea how many they hold. We are talking 200-300 tortillas.  I might just have to figure a way to warm some more after the first ones are getting low. So you think this is a better idea than a roaster?  Small parties I just put heated tortillas in a towel.


----------



## siamesecats (Jun 3, 2013)

Teresa, I find the quickest, easiest way to warm tortillas in bulk is with a microwave.  I stack the tortillas in groups of two, staggered around a plate, and microwave on high for a minute.  I can warm up at least twenty tortillas at a time.  Have you considered putting out fewer soft tortillas at a time, maybe running an extension cord out to the set up table with a small microwave, and just heating up additional stacks of tortillas as you need them?  You could warm up a batch, keep them in foil, or a tortilla warmer, and then replace as needed.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Have the tortillas under a damp cloth to keep them from drying out. Have a hot plate with a skillet right there and everyone can warm their tortilla to their liking. Drop in, let sit a minute, flip, take out and fill. I do it bare fingered...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Teresa, at this event, what type of kitchen facilities are you going to have? What will you have access to? Are you setting up a buffet line on banquet tables? Or is it tables of ten or less? 

For the crisp shells, do they have to be warm? (I serve mine at room temp)

For the soft tacos, I go with the micro-method and then wrap them in tin foil; they stay warm for a pretty good while.


----------



## teresa (Mar 3, 2008)

This is a high school grad party.  It will a Mexican them buffet.  And actually in my first post I said 100 people.   I was not thinking of families and we could have over 200.  I do have access to my home kitchen at the time.  I still have not decided how to do the tortillas.  The crockpot idea with them wrapped in cheesecloth sounds good but I will have to have any crockpots available for refill  as with other methods..  I was just trying to take an easy way out, thinking I could do an electric roaster.  The crisp tortillas I have always baked.  So do you bake them then serve them room temp or do you not bake them?  I have done many large events and I do not know why this one has me so uncertain.


----------



## teresa (Mar 3, 2008)

buffet on 3 banquet tables


----------



## itallianojomama (Jun 2, 2013)

However you decide to keep them warm, whether a roaster or crock pot, microwave or whatever; MAKE SURE you have a damp cloth around them or layered in between each tortilla. I normally use damp paper towels, just cause it was easier for me, but without that moisture all your tortillas will dry up and crack the second you try to bend them. Hope it goes well, I love a good taco night!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Will you have other hot food available as well? Why don't you just rent a steam table? That way you can keep the fillings warm as well - all in one area. A quick search comes up around $80 daily.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

When I do crisp taco shells, I use white corn tortillas (fresh if you can find them, or even make `em) and I shallow pan fry them, drain, inverted, on paper toweling and then just put them out on my taco-buffet-make-your-own bar. 

I also put out the soft flour tortillas wrapped in damp paper towels, nuked on a plate then wrapped in tin foil out on the kitchen counter along with all the fixin`s . 

This way folks can build what they like, a taco (hard or soft) a burrito or low/no carb taco salad.


----------

